# Eskimo Quickflip Sport or Fish Trap Pro



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

If you had to pick between the two, which one would you pick and why???


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

I think the tarp on the eskimo is better.


----------



## goosehtr4life (Dec 16, 2002)

Both are good units, I have fished out of both...in my opinion the Eskimo is a little better quality...Both are good units though...


----------

